# Anyone in Omaha area wanna Hunt some Shrooms?



## Carl (Apr 8, 2017)

Looking for people to hunt with new to the area.


----------



## Racekar6 (Apr 10, 2017)

Carl said:


> Looking for people to hunt with new to the area.


Goin on my first hunt in a few minutes


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Carl said:


> Looking for people to hunt with new to the area.


Let's go man.


----------



## Carl (Apr 8, 2017)

Got any good spots kingyoshi


----------



## Carl (Apr 8, 2017)

I got a few good ones


----------



## Carl (Apr 8, 2017)

Racekar6 said:


> Goin on my first hunt in a few minutes


Any luck ?


----------



## Racekar6 (Apr 10, 2017)

Carl said:


> Any luck ?


Checked weather decided would be waste of time would like to go for a little while in morning or afternoon tomorrow . Should be much better chance.


----------



## Racekar6 (Apr 10, 2017)

Went yesterday didn't see a tjing


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Racekar6 said:


> Went yesterday didn't see a tjing


Where did you go in omaha?


----------

